# Fuel Temp SENSOR



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

My 1986 300zx N/a Fuel Temp. Sensor Wire Is Broken Will This Make Any Differance??? If What????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Um there is no Fuel Temp sensor


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

*Then What Is The Wire*

Help!!!! What Is The Wire That Is Attached To The Fpr.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Um there is no Fuel Temp sensor


 Yes there is.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what the hell would it need a fuel temp sensor for??!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> what the hell would it need a fuel temp sensor for??!!


SO far as I know , all the Z31s got FTSs. Now , you may wish to consult someone with a factory manual , but the Haynes doesn't specify a difference between the Turbo and NA cars......


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

Nissan only services fuel temp sensors for Z31's as part of the pressure reg. That said the 22630-V5001 temp sensor for the Z32's is exactly the same part...go figure....I've sold them to Z31 owners for years. They run about $30.00 - $40.00 retail.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Surf said:


> They run about $30.00 - $40.00 retail.


http://www.nissanparts.cc/cart/?pn=22630-V5001

Nissan list price is $29.29.

Curious as to why you resurrected a year old thread.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably came up in a search. These threads aren't archived, so any and all made since the beginning of the forum would show up.


----------



## SloppyGoat (Dec 23, 2010)

I had some work done on my engine, and the dumb ass lost the FPR! So, he ordered a new one and replaced it, but it didn't come with the FTS, so I ordered one. I noticed my idle up solenoid doesn't work anymore. I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it? 

[off topic, but interesting info anyway]I have tons of spare parts now, since I bought a used engine to swap parts from. I may just need to swap the solenoid. It hasn't worked since I got it back, but the guy that worked on it had an accident and is disabled now, unfortunately...so I can't exactly take it back to him. I must get that idle up fixed! But the car is running stronger than ever! I found a Greddy POV and put a MBC on it, and it's running quite a few more PSI. The gauge almost maxes out now. According to my conversion chart, that would mean I'm running about 12 or 13PSI, but is that even possible without an IC? There is absolutely no pre-ign rattling, so it sounds like it's safe, and I have the POV set to blow off at about 13PSI, but don't hear it hissing or anything...so I assume it's holding all that pressure with no problem. Man, it's running strong now!!! I'm going to find a dyno now and see how much WHP I'm putting down. I'm betting it's putting about 220HP or more to the wheels now. Huge difference in power feel! I love it!!! [/off topic]


----------

